# Familiarizing with Hymns



## Repre5entYHWH (Apr 25, 2009)

i did not grow up in church and the current church i'm a member of does not sing hymns. 

do you guys know of any place where i can get free (legal) hymns to my ipod and also a good reformed hymnal?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 25, 2009)

Not sure about the Ipod, but the Trinity hymnal is generally considered pretty good.
Trinity Hymnal Resources


----------



## Leslie (Apr 25, 2009)

Inheritance Publications, Neerlandia, Alberta, Canada has some wonderful music. Their two CD's of the Scottish Festival Singers is particularly good. The catalog doesn't say so but the words come along with the CD's.


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 25, 2009)

You can order a Trinity Hymnal from Great Commission Publications and you can find the MIDI files for the hymns in the Trinity Resources link mentioned above. That way you can hear the tunes and have the words and music in front of you.


----------

